# Router AXYZ 6010 - 3d Routering



## morph1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a big problem using 3d converted NC files on AXYZ 6010 router with Toolpath version 2.9.04 . I am a 3d studio user with years of 3d modeling, I recently received an order to design a plaque and send it for 3d routering...,
I have converted my 3ds max file into a Raw mesh 3ds file which I prep for NC file with
CUT3d software..., the process seems very simple but unfortunately when send to the router table it comes out with an error...,
Is there a Toolpath guru out there that could walk me through the process ?,
the file shows perfectly in toolpath in 3 stages , 1 rough cut, 2 precision cut and 3rd the cutout..., it seems simple however the router receives an error report once the file's being send....
any help would be appreciated..

Thanks,


Drew.


----------



## morph1 (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks everyone....

the problem had been solved by AXYZ technical support, very professional and knowledgeable fellow from Toronto name Jim,
I would give him great recommendations for his time and patience and professional approach.

cheers all.

OUT.


----------



## guamcnc (Oct 31, 2012)

*Axyz toolpath problems*

Hi, my name is tony, and I am having problems with my Tool path also, can you tell me what kind of fix you got from tech support, they wont help me as I bought the machine used, and I cant afford to get the tech rep to come to Guam. Over $10,000 for two day. Did they send you a patch or a updated version that you might want to share with me. anything you can do will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## morph1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I am sorry Tony,

I am a bit late lol, somehow I never got the notification regarding the reply to this thread, I'm sure you already figured that out, they told me that there are 2 versions of NC files that carry the gcode he said that my toolpath version may not be able to read it unless I have an update..., but he said if I import the nc file and it shows on the screen in toolpath I'm good to go, so if your NC files don't show up upon import you need a software update...

Cheers,


----------

